# Solved: Printing from a Mac to a Windows 7 PC on a network



## herc (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a wireless home network using ADSL with the following components:

TrendNet TEW- 432 BRP Wireless Router.

iMac desktop with Leopard 10.5.7 OS with Brother HL-2040 laser Printer hardwired to USB port.

Gateway Desktop with Windows 7 OS with HP LaserJet 1020 and Canon inkjet Pixma 4200 hardwired to USB ports.

Compaq Presario Notebook with Vista Home Premium OS.

I have set up network discovery, file sharing and printer sharing on the network.

I am able to share files across the network from all computers to all computers.

I can print to all the printers from the Notebook with the Vista OS. I can also print to all the printers as well as the Brother Printer on the iMac from the Gateway Desktop with the Windows 7 OS. I am unable to print from the iMac to the 2 printers hardwired to the Gateway with the Windows 7 OS.

Any help in resolving this problem would be greatly appreciated.

herc


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this information may help

Here's how you can get your Windows 7 PC to share printers and files with XP and Vista PCs--and even a Mac
http://www.pcworld.com/article/184232/set_up_your_home_network_windows_7_edition.html
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/12246/share-a-printer-on-your-network-from-vista-or-xp-to-windows-7/


----------



## herc (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi etaf,

I tried everything here but without success. 

Thanks much for your help,

herc


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have moved to the Apple forum, may get answers there


----------



## herc (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi etaf,
I went back to your suggestions and looked at it more closely, since I thought I had tried everything. Well it turns out I hadnt. Heres what I discovered:

_Ensure Workgroups are the same and that the printer you wish to share is shared. My printers were shared, but my workgroups were not the same!

Mac OS X can reach a shared Windows 7 printer just as a PC can. Thanks to some new networking architecture in Windows 7, I had problems connecting a Mac with OS X 10.6.2 using the default SMB protocol, but here's how to use the LPD (Line Printer Daemon) standard to share a printer.
On the Windows 7 PC, go to the Programs control panel, and pick Turn Windows features on or off. Double-click Print and Document Services, and activate LPD Print Service. Click OK.
On the OS X Mac, open the Print & Fax System Preference. Click the plus icon to add a new printer. Right-click the toolbar, and pick Customize Toolbar. Then drag the Advanced button up into the toolbar and click Done.
Click Advanced, and pick LDB/LPR Host or Printer as the Type. Enter the path with your PC ip address and the printer name: In my case one of the printers was a Canon Pixma4200, so I entered the following lpd://192.168.10.104/Canon%20Pixma4200. The %20 is required if there are any spaces in the printer name. Click Select Printer Software in the Print Choosing pop-up menu, and select your printer in the list. Click OK and Add. This worked just fine.
_
I do however have another printer connected to the PC, an HP LaserJet 1020. I cant print to it using this method, and Im wondering if I cant use the same ip address twice?

Many thanks etaf for your help, it helped solve a problem thats been bugging me for a long time.
herc


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up:

let us know if you need help on the HP, is this connecting between Mac and windows 7?



> and I'm wondering if I can't use the same ip address twice?


No, it will conflict, 1 attached device = 1 IP - 
However,
you can have the same IP on a lot of devices - *But ONLY* if they can only be connected one at a time , and it would make no sense

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## herc (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, the HP is connected to the same Windows 7 PC as the Canon Pixma iP4200. That's why I was unable to make it work as the conflict which you mention indicates.

Thanks once more,

herc


----------

